# Hunting Pressure



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Having hunted SD both spring and fall for a hell of a long time but having only hunted ND in the fall. Of the 2 states witch one do you think has more hunting pressure during the spring? Lots of vacation to burn and wondering if a 10 day trip to ND after 10 days in SD would be a good idea.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

ND - due to not needing permission to access fields.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hunt both states too and I see more hunters on the North Dakota side fallowing snow geese.


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

I like to think sd bc every cannot wait to chase them. I see more in sd than nd but it may just be the areas im hunting too in nd :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

both are packed and trespassing doesn't seem to bother people. and yes i have hunted the spring from the very first season.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

snowbus said:


> ND - due to not needing permission to access fields.


Pretty sure fields are pretty easy to permission to hunt in south Dakota.. I don't know a whole lot of farmers who like snow geese rippin up fields. And havin private property is nice then you can get permission and have the field to yourself instead of having numerous groups. At the same time multiple groups and a little teamwork you can also be very successful. So they both have there pros and cons but I still would go with south Dakota IMO.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Do both. Thats what its all about.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've hunted ND every sprig since the CO started and SD only a few springs. In those 2-3 springs I've hunted SD I've seen more people than in ND since the CO began.

Only saw one group of jumpers last year and one other group of decoys two years ago. I must go in an out of the way place but kill lots of birds every year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The last few years, id say ND has seen more pressure. But ive also seen it REAL BAD in SD too.

I dont think it really matters. If your in a key area, theres gonna be pressure, no matter the state.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

I've hunted 6 years in Sodak, and every year except one in Nodak, and I'd have to say Sodak sees more hunters.

It's closer to the Twin Cities, and they're all packed in so tight on that eastern edge.

Once you get up in northern Nodak, you're a long way from any big cities, and once the birds move north of Carrington they can be spread out from Grand Forks to 40 miles west of Bottineau.

My best hunts have usually been within a few miles of the Canadian border - there's no pressure and it seems the birds can relax a bit.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

6162rk said:


> both are packed and trespassing doesn't seem to bother people. and yes i have hunted the spring from the very first season.


They aren't packed :roll: Don't go to the areas where you know people will be and you will be fine.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > both are packed and trespassing doesn't seem to bother people. and yes i have hunted the spring from the very first season.
> ...


That used to be easy to say back in the day when the percentage of internet scouters/REPORT Threads were low. That has since changed and the internet has become the "new" way to hunt and find new areas..

Doesnt take much more than someone to name a specific area/town, and anyone with vehicle and some gas money can cover "new" areas in a short amount of time..which before was considered a gamble and high risk of not finding anything so people left those areas alone.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > both are packed and trespassing doesn't seem to bother people. and yes i have hunted the spring from the very first season.
> ...


Kind of a contradicting statement don't ya think? :lol: It's not packed.....if you avoid certain areas (which I'm sure he visits, so then it would be true).

They both have their moments where it's really crowded. I'd consider it a tossup as you never know what to expect.

Just keep scouting, you'll find a place for your own.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I've only hunted NoDak 1 spring so can't say much there. I know you can run into a lot of pressure in SD but I focus the majority of my hunting off the beaten path and usually do not run into many other hunters or jumpers. If you are going to hunt major staging areas then you are going to run into pressure no matter what state you are in (MO, KS, NE, SD, ND).


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> If you are going to hunt major staging areas then you are going to run into pressure no matter what state you are in (MO, KS, NE, SD, ND).


Most defiantly.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey man how about just add an extra hour of enjoyment to your hunt and go out a little earlier or drive a little farther.

What you call pressure I call pleasure!! I love hunting!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Your going to see rigs out no matter where you go. Just like in the fall. Everyone thinks that they can go out and set up a 100 decoys and kill a 100 snow geese. Usually after the first push everything slows down. Except for the ditch whores. I truley cant wait to see them belly crawling through the fields this spring. What a mess. I will be laying in my ground force loving life!


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. So basically its all the same. Not sure what your idea of pressure is but I hunt one of the most famous staging areas of SD and only once have I had a spread within a mile of me. Guess everybodys idea of pressure is different. Hell ND after Sd it is. :beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Think of it this way more preasure, more work, more work more addicting, or more preasure, less birds, more preasure you test how good you are,
anyone can throw rags/trash bags out in the nodaks and bring in the geese. thats how it is up there. when you find your *** calling/working your *** off to get one lousy single into range because 15 hunters took a swing at him that morning, come talk to me, i hunted from 4:30am-6pm today. not one bird. That is preasure. But between the two states? South has less preasure per bird i would say.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Call-em said:


> Think of it this way more preasure, more work, more work more addicting, or more preasure, less birds, more preasure you test how good you are,
> anyone can throw rags/trash bags out in the nodaks and bring in the geese. thats how it is up there.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's your calling??? oke: :lol:


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Both of these states are plenty big, I've hunted SD during the "BIG PUSH" when you couldnt get a motel and have found birds in areas where there wasnt another spread for 20 miles. Just the same I have hunted ND at times when I thought I would have been the only guy in the area and ended up competing with several other spreads in close proximity. It's a fact that were there are birds there will be hunters, just put on the miles and you can find areas in any state with game and less pressure.DG


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL. Maybe it is. But. it isnt just me, its every snow gooser around here. so we all suck probably.


----------

